
Halo for the Atari 2600 - nirmal
http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/166916-halo-for-the-2600-released-at-cge-download-the-game-here/page__p__2062835?s=a5165d8cc259a84b8f2479227957adb9#entry2062835
======
_delirium
FWIW, the guy who made this (Ed Fries) was the VP at Microsoft who oversaw
game publishing for the original Xbox product cycle, which I assume explains
the choice of Halo. He was one of the VPs who worked up from the technical
ranks, not a pure business guy, but I still wouldn't have expected him to be
writing asm. Pretty impressive.

------
petercooper
Found some way down that page.. a link to a Flash based emulator running the
ROM: <http://www.codemystics.com/halo2600/>

~~~
gwern
Seems like basically a 2D _Contra_ clone with _Halo_ graphics.

(Are the controls listed anywhere?)

~~~
komoku
Arrow keys => move

Z key => shoot

Magnum Pistol is located upward from the starting position.

------
phaedrus
A few posts down from the link, the author of the game describes how he came
about writing it. It's a great window into the game creator's process of
working, and a very good read.

------
forinti
Do checkout Thrust for the 2600:
<http://www.atarihq.com/reviews/2600/thrust.html>

It's the only 2600 game that I know that has physics and that's why I think
it's the best.

------
palish
_It's around this time that I discovered the existence of what I call "Magic
Land". I was working on a bug with the boss encounter and accidentally found
myself completely outside the 64 room map. I was wandering through memory that
was never intended to be interpreted as part of the map but the code was doing
the best it could to interpret what was being thrown at it. Strange, misshapen
monsters attacked me in even stranger ways as I wandered through this bizarre
land that I had unintentionally created. I left a bug or two in the final game
to allow others to find and explore this strange landscape as I did._

I really want to see a youtube video of this.

------
nirmal
To play the rom on your own machine try Stella.
<http://stella.sourceforge.net/>

Also as part of a class dedicated to the Atari 2600 I made these games:
<http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/atari.html>

Let me know why you think.

------
paines
Off Topic: The ZX Specturm (also an 8 Bit machine like the Atart 2600) is
still very popular and the community has made some great mods, e.g. the divIDE
(an extension to hook up IDE devices). Also the community still does games and
tools for it. Lately someone made an ethernet hack, and you can even twitter
from the specccy. Amazing stuff. BR

------
mattew
I hope they decide to sell cartridges for this. My original 2600 is still
working after all these years, although it gets more challenging every year to
hook it up to the TV as the connectors lag further and further behind. Anyone
makeing a game/tv switch for hdmi? :)

